# [Morthond]Feierabendsippe Erben des Feuers suchen



## Delindalil (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sippe Erben des Feuers sucht freundliche, hilfsbereite und zuverlässige Mitspieler die gerne aktiv am Sippenleben teilnehmen.

[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Mae govannen,​[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]wir sind eine Rang 10 Sippe mit Heimat in Morthond und sind seit Beginn von Herr der Ringe Online aktiv dabei. Ein Sippenhaus in der Siedlung Breeland, Hochstraße1 in Bronnen steht der Sippe zur Verfügung und wird regelmäßig von unserem Sippenchef gesäubert und mit Bier und Allerlei Leckereien bestückt.Unsere Sippe zählt derzeit etwa ~ 85 aktive Mitglieder im Alter zwischen 25-50+ Jahren. Einige von uns haben schon andere MMORPG´s gespielt wie z.B. Meridians, DAoC, WoW, Age of Conan, Warhammer,etc…. Trotz des Altersunterschied passt alles wie Faust auf´s Auge und wir verstehen uns untereinander ausgezeichnet.Der Großteil ist beruflich (u.a. Schichtarbeiter) und familiär, mehr oder minder, stark eingebunden. Das bedeutet, dass in der Regel eigentlich immer jemand von der Sippe anzutreffen ist. Wir sind eher eine entspannte und gesellige Sippe und nicht als Powerraid-Sippe zu bezeichnen. Wir mögen es lieber spontan. Wenn von uns jemand etwas unternehmen oder ausprobieren möchte, wie z.B. Traits, Tugenden, Instanzen, Farmruns, Dailyquests, Scharmützel und was es sonst noch so gibt, wird eben schnell mal in der Sippe nachgefragt. In der Regel kommt dann meistens eine Gruppe zustande. Wir bieten innerhalb der Sippe jedoch auch einen Aufbauraid an, der Anfängern den Einstieg in anspruchsvollere Instanzen verschaffen soll ohne Angst haben zu müssen beim kleinsten Fehler eine Mega-Lawine loszutreten. Wir sind da etwas entspannter. Den Massenwipe nutzen wir zum Sippenkuscheln, ansonsten lautet unser Motto: "Hauptsache gut aussehen".​[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Ein Raidplaner steht der Sippe selbstverständlich auch zur Verfügung, diesen nutzen wir für unseren Aufbauraid oder bei allem wo etwas Organisation von Nöten ist.​[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Mit der Sippe "Un Druff" führen wir eine langjährige Freundschaft. Wir helfen uns, wenn möglich, gegenseitig in allen Bereichen des Spiels aus. Ein Freundes-Channel für Gruppen,- Schlachtzugsgesuche, etc. steht ebenfalss zur Verfügung.​*
*​*Wir bieten: *Hilfsbereite und nette Sippenmitglieder, eigenes Sippenforum, Teamspeak, Sippenhaus, Raidplaner, Freundschafts-Sippe, Freundes-Channel.​*
*​*Wir suchen:*Spieler, die familiär und beruflich in derselben Situation sind wie wir. Das soll heißen, Spieler die HdRO als schöne Beschäftigung ansehen, Spaß mit Sippenmitgliedern haben wollen und einen geselligen Tag oder Abend miteinander verbringen möchten. Bei uns ist es nicht erforderlich jeden Tag ins Spiel zu kommen, wenn ihr dann aber on kommt ist eine aktive Teilnahme am Sippenchat und Sippenleben erwünscht. Wer immer nur alleine durch die Gegend laufen möchte braucht, in unseren Augen, keine Sippe. Ihr solltet Spaß an spontanen Unternehmungen haben, gerne daran teilnehmen und solche auch mal selbst vorschlagen. Aktive Spieler sind, in unseren Augen, Mitglieder die einigermaßen regelmäßig am Sippenleben teilnehmen und nicht nur von uns bespasst werden wollen, sondern gerne auch mal selbst Vorschläge machen und aktiv werden.​[/font]

*Keine Levelvorgabe!*​*Keine Klassenvorgabe!*​*
*​*
*[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Du solltest etwa in unserem Alter sein (*mindestens aber 18 Jahre*) und Verständnis dafür haben, das Beruf und Familie bei uns vorgehen.​[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Eure Charakternamen sollten den Geist Mittelerdes wiederspiegeln. Namen wie Popogrätsche, Eiterpickel, sowie englische Namen entsprechen nicht unseren Vorstellungen. Wir bevorzugen die deutsche Schreibweise (Beispiel: Strider engl./Streicher dt.).​[/font][font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Bei Gruppenunternehmungen sollte sich jedes Mitglied im TS anmelden.Wer aber abends seine Familie nicht mit Gequatsche im TS nerven möchte, aber trotzdem an Raids teilnehmen möchte, kann auch gerne nur zuhören.​[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Wir legen großen Wert auf Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit, sowie auf aktive Teilnahme am Sippenleben, Chat, und Forum.Wenn ihr also Feierabendspieler- und/oder Gelegenheitsspieler, Schichtarbeiter oder aber Familienmensch seid und die Hoffnung auf gemeinsame Abenteuer in den Weiten Mittelerdes nicht aufgegeben habt, dann wären wir vielleicht eine Option für Euch.​[/font]
​​​*Du hast Interesse?*

Dann nimm doch bitte Kontakt mit uns auf.
Erreichbar sind wir durch unser Forum Erben des Feuers


Suchst Du den persönlichen Kontakt würden wir uns darüber selbstverständlich auch sehr freuen.​*Kontaktpersonen* sind in diesem Fall unser Sippenoffiziere (sh. Sippenleitung).​​Wir würden uns freuen wenn wir dich bald in unseren Reihen begrüßen könnten.​


----------



## Ahriahne (8. November 2008)

*schubs, schubs*


----------



## Ahriahne (15. Januar 2009)

6Unsere Sippe ist mittlerweile auf 50 Mitglieder gewachsen und wir sind stet´s für Unternehmungen zu haben.

Wir sehen uns in Mittelerde *winkt freudig in die Runde*


----------



## Ahriahne (29. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder ein bissi schubsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (11. Februar 2009)

*aufrücken*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahriahne (13. Februar 2009)

Wächter, Barden, Runenbewahrer und Hüter in höheren, aber auch niedrigen Leveln wären eine schöne Ergänzung in der Sippe. Wir würden uns über Bewerbungen sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (1. März 2009)

Bzgl. Raids möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass wir natürlich auch die derzeit angesagten Instanzen wie Skumfil, Schmiede, Treppe, Fil Gashan etc. im Hardmode bzw. Questmode anbieten. Viele Raids sind im Raidplaner vermerkt, es finden jedoch auch fast tgl. Spontanraids zu den o.g. Instanzen statt.
Raids nach Carn Dum und Helegrod werden aber auch noch angeboten, wenn ein Sippenmitglied diese benötigt.


----------



## Delindalil (23. März 2009)

Wir sind für Band 2 Buch 7 gewappnet und warten gespannt auf die Dinge die da kommen.

Ihr wollt das "Neue" mit einer netten und sympatischen Feierabendsippe genießen? Dann einfach bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (20. April 2009)

Es tut uns leid, aber derzeit besteht bei uns ein Aufnahmestopp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (14. August 2009)

Da wird nun alle Neumitglieder ausgiebig beschnuppert haben und unsere "Neuen" wohl auch ganz zufrieden mit uns sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sind wir nun für weitere Bewerbungen zu haben.

Nur zu, wir freuen uns auf Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Delindalil (26. August 2009)

*Schubsdidubs*


----------



## Delindalil (24. September 2009)

Unsere Sippe sucht weiterhin nette Mitspieler. 

Wer üblicherweise morgens gerne spielt, findet hier meistens begeisterungsfähige Sippenmitglieder die gerne mal spontane Runs für Quests, Traits oder dergleichen zur Verfügung stehen. 

Einfach bewerben und reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (7. Oktober 2009)

*Schubs, schubs*


----------



## Delindalil (9. November 2009)

Wir stehen jetzt in einem Bündnis mit folgenden Sippen:

- Family of the Rings
- Der Stern Eriadors

Nach Sippenmitgliedern wird noch gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (26. November 2009)

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn mit der kommenden Erweiterung auch neue Mitglieder unsere Sippe verstärken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (10. Dezember 2009)

*schubsdidups*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (24. Januar 2010)

*Schubs, schubs*


----------



## Delindalil (19. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder ein wenig anschubsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (15. März 2010)

*schubs, schubs*


----------



## Delindalil (11. April 2010)

Wir suchen, trotz schönem Wetter, weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (10. Juni 2010)

Die Sonne scheint, die Sonne lacht,
wir Suchen weiter, mit voller Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (11. Juli 2010)

*schubs, schubs*


----------



## Delindalil (31. August 2010)

*schubs, schubs*


----------



## Delindalil (16. Oktober 2010)

Wir suchen weiterhin, nette Mitspieler für schöne Erlebnisse in Mittelerde


----------



## Delindalil (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (20. November 2010)

Unser bestehendes Bündnis haben wir um die Sippe "Dragon-Clan" erweitert.

Wir freuen uns sehr


----------



## Delindalil (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch über Weihnachten wird nach Verstärkung gesucht


----------



## Delindalil (13. Januar 2011)

Die Sippe wächst und gedeiht und wir haben viel Spaß miteinander. 
Aufgrund des Wachstums müssen wir jedoch einen Aufnahme-Stopp ausrufen, damit wir uns alle besser kennenlernen können.


Sobald dieser aufgehoben wird, melde ich mich an dieser Stelle wieder. 

Vielen Dank für das Interesse


----------



## Delindalil (28. Februar 2011)

Grüße liebe Mitstreiter Mittelerdes,

unsere Kennenlernphase ist nun abgeschlossen. Alle haben sich aneinander gewöhnt und sind nun miteinander vertraut.

Jetzt wird es wieder Zeit neue Gesichter kennenzulernen und die Gemeinschaft wieder zu vergrößern.

Solltet ihr Interesse haben, würden wir uns über eure Bewerbung in unserem Forum sehr freuen.

Bis bald *winkt*

LG Lyvinia


----------



## Delindalil (27. März 2011)

Der Frühling hat begonnen und wir sind guter Dinge und guter Laune 

Schließ Dich uns doch an oder werfe einen Blick in unser Forum 

www.erben-des-feuers.de


----------



## Delindalil (17. April 2011)

Wir suchen wieder Verstärkung. Bei Interesse bitte eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum. Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## Delindalil (12. Dezember 2011)

Unser Aufnahmestop wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung aufgehoben.

Unsere Türen sind nun  für Interessierte  wieder geöffnet


----------



## Delindalil (27. Dezember 2011)

Ab Mitte Januar wollen wir wieder vermehrt Angebote für gemeinsame Unternehmungen anbieten.

Dies werden u.a. Runs auf:

- Spalte 
- Draigoch/Thorog 
- Moria Instanzen
- Neue Instanzen (3er/6er) 
- 12er Scharmützel
- Feste Dunhoth
- Hügelgrab

sein.

Desweiteren läuft unsere Noobi  Gruppe* ab dem 11.01.12 einmal wöchentlich gemeinsam durch Mittelerde.

Wir freuen uns auf das Jahr 2012 mit Euch :blumen: 

Liebe Grüße




* Chars starten mit ~ Level 5/7 um das Gruppenspiel zu üben und werden nebenbei auf das Max. Level gebracht.​


----------



## Delindalil (26. Januar 2012)

Für unseren wöchentlichen Stammraid (Turm Orthanc) suchen wir noch Barden und Kundige die sich unserer Sippe *und* diesem Raid anschließen möchten.

Wir würden uns freuen von Euch zu hören


----------



## Delindalil (7. Februar 2012)

Wir sind eifrig dabei unserAngebot jederzeit zu erweitern. 

Ein wöchentlicher Run aufHelegrod (alle Trakte) um Thorog freizuschalten wurde ebenfalls in die Listeunserer Unternehmungen eingereiht.

 Desweiteren hat unsere TwinkyGruppe nun Level 20 erreicht.

Wir erledigen die örtlichenQuests, machen Buch-Abende und legen regelmäßig einen Tag der Tugend ein 

Barden die auf der Suche nacheiner aktiven Sippe sind und Interesse an unserem Stammraid (Turm Orthanc)haben, sind herzlich eingeladen sich bei uns zu bewerben. Dies gilt auch fürKundige :-)

Derzeit ist unsere monatlicherscheinende Sippenzeitung in der Betaphase. Hier stellen wir unserenSippenmitgliedern alle Informationen des vergangenen Monats auf einen Blick zurVerfügung. Diese Informationen beinhalten u.a. alle geplanten Unternehmungender Sippe, Neues von J.R.R Tolkien, alle HdRO News von Turbine und vieles mehr.


----------



## Delindalil (13. Februar 2012)

Unsere Sippe wächst und gedeiht und dies freut uns sehr, allerdings wünschen wir uns alle ein gesundes Wachstum. 

Wir möchten keine Sippe sein und werden, wo der Eine den
Anderen nicht kennt und wir somit unser "familiäres" Beisammensein verlieren würden.

Deswegen haben wir beschlossen nur noch *Bewerbungen bis zum 29.02.12 zu akzeptieren* und einen zeitlich begrenzten *Aufnahmestop ab dem 01.03.12* zu verhängen.
Wann dieser Enden wird steht zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht fest, er wird jedoch hier verkündet werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

gez.
Sippenleitung EdF 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (25. Mai 2012)

Grüß Euch,

nach 3 Monaten Aufnahmestop freuen wir uns mitteilen zu können, dass die Erben des Feuers am 01.06.12 ihre Pforten für Sippeninteressierte wieder öffnen.

Aufgenommen werden alle Klassen, egal in welchem Level. Die Altersgrenze von 18 Jahren ist jedoch auch weiterhin gültig.

Unser Stammraid kommt gut voran, könnte jedoch noch einen Barden, Hauptmann und vielleicht auch noch einen Wächter gebrauchen, da es hier ab und an zu Engpässen kommt.

Unsere Krabbelgruppe hat nun knapp das Level 39/40 erreicht und wird bald in Angmar anfangen die Gegen unsicher zu machen. Auch hier sind noch alle Klassen willkommen.

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal erwähnen, dass wir keine Raidsippe sind, wir jedoch bemüht sind Endcontentinteressierten ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit zu bieten unterzukommen. 

Wir haben ein breit gefächertes Angebot das ich hier gerne noch einmal aufzeigen möchte:

- Krabbelgruppe (1x wöchentl.)
- Stammraid (1x wöchentl.)
- Draigoch Run (1x wöchentl.)
- Scharmützelruns (1x wöchentl.)
- Dar Narbugud, Spalte, Barad Guldur (regelmässiger Turnus)

Sollten euch also die Erben des Feuers interessieren, habt ihr ab dem 01.06.12 wieder die Möglichkeit euch zu bewerben 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch 

i.A. Lyvinia


----------



## Delindalil (18. Oktober 2012)

Nach fast 2 monatigem Aufnahmestop suchen die Erben 
wieder engagierte, hilfsbereite und freundliche Mitglieder.

Wir wollen doch mal sehen, ob wir den Widersachern 
Mittelerdes nicht gemeinsam den Garaus machen können.

Bewerbt Euch doch gleich noch heute 

Bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (24. November 2012)

Unsere Sippe wächst und gedeiht und dies freut uns sehr, allerdings wünschen wir uns alle ein gesundes Wachstum. 

Wir möchten keine Sippe sein und werden, wo der Eine den
Anderen nicht kennt und wir somit unser "familiäres" Beisammensein verlieren würden.

Deswegen haben wir beschlossen nur noch *Bewerbungen bis zum 30.11.12 zu akzeptieren* und einen zeitlich 
unbegrenzten *Aufnahmestop ab dem 01.12.12* zu verhängen.
Wann dieser Enden wird steht zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht fest, er wird jedoch hier verkündet werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

gez.
Sippenleitung EdF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delindalil (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Erben des Feuers suchen wieder Verstärkung. Bewerbt euch noch heute


----------



## Delindalil (5. September 2014)

Die Erben suchen wieder.



Nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung sind wir derzeit wiederdabei einen 

Rebellenraid/Stammraid aufzubauen. Anfänger sind willkommen und

werden mit Geduld und Freundlichkeit in die Situation eines Raids ein-

geführt.



Trotz der abnehmenden Spielerzahl in HdRO sind wir, auch nach 7 Jahren, 

immer noch aktiv und suchen entsprechend aktiveSippenmitglieder.



Wenn ihr also derzeit alleine durch die Gegendstreift oder eure Sippe aufgrund 

Inaktivität verloren habt,sind wir vielleicht die richtigen für euch 




Bei Interesse bitte in unserem Forum bewerben. Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------

